# Yamaha F225 not peeing on garden hose



## Aquahollic

Last week my engine stopped peeing while hooked up to a garden hose. I have tried two different hoses at two different locations just in case that it was low water pressure.
If the engine is on and I'm out in the bay it pees fine just not very strong lately. Did I suck something up that is blocking the flow? The current impeller is about 9 months old with 50-ish hours on it.


John


----------



## Jason

Did you look fer critters like mud dobbers? My Zuke died out while I was in the bay last year and it would crank but not run. Saw that while it ran fer a second it wasn't peeing. I then found the hole was coated in mud!!! Cleaned it out and all was good....


----------



## JoshH

those motors wont pee on a hose. you MIGHT be able to make it a little bit by running one to the static flush and one on the muffs. take a small piece of wire and see if the pee outlet has some sand in it and bring the boat to a ramp to make it pee in the water.


----------



## billin

*225*

I would replace the water pump it doesn't take much muck to tear one up That engine should have water coming out of it while on the hose even doing a static flush the key is you don't have a good flow while running its the pump.


----------



## specktackler57

I have to put mine in a tub. The pick is not enough for the hide. Even with a dual hose flush. I cut a bug trash can in half. My yam 250 now pees when flushing. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Aquahollic

I know it isn't a dirt dobber because it pees while running. It is frustrating because I feel like I am not getting a good freshwater flush since it isn't peeing. It used to pee no problem on the hose.


John


----------



## Chapman5011

Dual flush. 
But that sometimes doesn't work. There should be a secondary flush inserts also.
But the 50 bucket is about the only other way.


----------



## BajaBob

*Pretty standard*

I have a 225 Yamaha and never run it on a hose with muffs. It doesn't get enough water. I run the hose through the cleaning port for 15 minutes. I think you will cause more damage by trying to run it on inadequate water flow. I just had the water pump replaced at 800 hours and it still looked pretty good. Flexible with just a little rubbing on the tips.


----------



## Aquahollic

BajaBob said:


> I have a 225 Yamaha and never run it on a hose with muffs. It doesn't get enough water. I run the hose through the cleaning port for 15 minutes. I think you will cause more damage by trying to run it on inadequate water flow. I just had the water pump replaced at 800 hours and it still looked pretty good. Flexible with just a little rubbing on the tips.


That is what I am doing also. I'm flushing from the hose connection not muffs. Also, I am not running the engine when flushing it.


----------



## Aquahollic

I just tried flushing it again (motor off, hooked up to garden hose connection) and it wont pee in the down position but it will in the up position. I'm stumped.


----------



## Ocean Master

Yamaha's should only be flushed with the hose connection with the engine off or in a water drum with the engine on...


----------



## billin

*Water pump*

Ocean master you are correct. I had the same thing several years ago on a 150 your water pump is shot needs replacing


----------



## specktackler57

it needs to be submerged.trust me.my brother is a yama. master mech.dual muffs wont work either.i cut a big green trash can in half,works great.do not run it with dual muffs.not enough water flow.bye bye water pump.catchumup.


----------



## Aquahollic

Ocean Master said:


> Yamaha's should only be flushed with the hose connection with the engine off ...


That is how I'm doing it. That is the only way I have ever done it. Maybe I should have worded my original question differently. Why isn't it peeing now. It did 2 weeks ago ( and has for 3 years) but now it doesn't. 


John


----------



## CootCommander

My f150 will pee off my well, but not off the house spigot. Maybe a decrease in your water pressure?


----------



## esenjam

Try injecting compressed air up through the peehole. It may not be a mud dobber, but it may have dirt in it. Do you have the flush nozzles to flush it out without running the motor? If so get a Y splitter for your hose and put the muffs on one and connect the other to the flush nozzle. Run it that way and it should pee. From what I was told the peeing that motors do is a courtesy indication. If its not peeing its not the end of the world. If you get an overheat alarm, shut the motor off immediately, and change the impeller. Also are you using square or round engine muffs? The square ones are crap, through them away and use the metal arm, round ones.


----------



## loveracing

Aquahollic said:


> Last week my engine stopped peeing while hooked up to a garden hose. I have tried two different hoses at two different locations just in case that it was low water pressure.
> If the engine is on and I'm out in the bay it pees fine just not very strong lately. Did I suck something up that is blocking the flow? The current impeller is about 9 months old with 50-ish hours on it.
> 
> 
> John


My Yamaha 2007 115 4 stroke only pees on the muff when engine is running.


----------



## Salty Daze

my 150 yamahas do this same thing sometimes. I think it is directly related to water pressure. They pee fine on the water. When we get home and start cleaning the boat, I hook one water hose to a motor and another to wash the boat down while a kiddo goes inside to take a shower. When they are not showering at the same time and I use only one hose they pee. 
hope you find a solution and let us know.


----------



## jep

My F225 won't pee when using muffs. I use the flush port while the motor is still warm and it pees no problem (the engine is not running when using the flush port)


----------



## Aquahollic

I don't use muffs or run the engine. I flush it from the port/garden hose connection immediately upon putting the boat on the trailer. The best I am able to get now is a slight peeing when the motor is tilted up. Ironically, the water has to flow up hill for it to come out of the indicator hole and it does.


----------



## 2RC's II

get a long zip tie and run it back and forth up through the hose before you spend any big money. the serrated zip tip tie will most likely dislodge any obstruction if that is the problem. do it while flushing.


----------

